# What did you smoke this weekend?



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Starting a new thread for weekend smokers.

What did you smoke this weekend?

Casa Torano robusto and Gran habano #1 robusto


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

lets see, 

illusione ~88~
my father le bijou 1922
tatuaje TAA
rocky patel the edge
wicked indie

i think that was all of them


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i smoked an onyx reserve lonsdale with my brother this weekend while he smoked a la gloria cubana wavell that i brought for him. im trying to get him to start slipping down that famous slope :]


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i do most of my cigar smoking on weekends when my wife works  like this past weekend...

fonseca vintage
5 vegas gold maduro
felipe gregorio 1957
nica libre
illusione ~2~
A fuente sun grown
oliveros king havano oscuro


J.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro
Man O' War Ruination

Both thanks to David_ESM.


Also did some piping:

Captain Black (White)
Cherry Cavendish
Prince Albert Vanilla

Fun times


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Friday Night:

Padron 85th Anni Natural
Arturo Fuente King B
Arturo Fuente Anejo 55

Saturday Night:

Gurkha Assasin


----------



## Tru (Nov 26, 2011)

Gh2002
Undercrown
Tabak cafe con lethce
Dub nub


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Guillermo Leon Belicoso
EP Carillo club 52
Perdomo lot 23 connecticut
MUWAT


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

A couple of Est 1844 Anejado 50s waiting for the frost delays to lift
A couple of Factory Throwouts on the golf course
An Aged Petite Corona from Loren Gomez's shop


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

San Latano Oval....

rb


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

Viands white label project


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Anejo The Shark


----------



## UtleyRules (Dec 10, 2011)

enjoyed a montecristo no. 4 on saturday night


----------



## UtleyRules (Dec 10, 2011)

As for Sunday, I was originally saving a Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta for the afternoon, but opted for one of these instead at the last minute. Smoked on the deck while watching RedZone through the screendoor...


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Friday was a Nestor Miranda 1989 robusto, Saturday was a Padron 2000 and Sunday was a Tat Verocu No. 9. wish I had time for more than one a day but what can you do


----------



## Robert AM (Dec 3, 2011)

2 Don Pepin Garcia Maduro Series JJ
Red banded Tatauje 
Greycliff 1666
And maybe another as the weekend is not over yet.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Casa Torano Carlos Torano robusto


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Smoked an Illusione mj12 this morning, and about to fire up a Perdomo Habano thanks to Sweater88.


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

Joya de Nicaragua and Cohiba Black


----------



## RyzFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

Having a CAO LX2 Robusto as we speak. Been a awhile since I've had a CAO but this one is definitely a pleasant surprise. Just glad to have a Coke near by.


----------



## caputofj (Nov 29, 2011)

currently smiling tat fausto (first one ever and am enjoying it)
also a san lotan oval
and a joys dark corojo


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

so far a 601 oscuro, and an illusione 88 caldela... for some reason, i didn't enjoy both as much as i had hoped.
going to finish off the weekend with a 601 blue after dinner.


J.


----------



## Urbano Cigars (Jan 15, 2011)

corojo robusto ... and enjoying every second.


----------



## UtleyRules (Dec 10, 2011)

Only managed to get one stogie in this weekend - Absolutely loved it. Can't get over how well-constructed these things are. Wrapper had a nice oily sheen, felt think and sturdy, as if the cigar was actually wrapped in leather. Nicely packed and no soft spots, a very very dense/heavy-feeling cigar. Great draw/ample smoke production.


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

La Flor Dominicana Factory Press 3! Looks like a chocolate bar and it's just as good!


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Saturday was a good cigar day for me. I had a Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonito in the morning, and after dinner I had a 601 Macho (Edicion Limitada 2010) and a Davidoff Reserva 12. They all smoked incredibly well.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Saturday:
Diamond Crown #4 

Sunday:
Anejo Shark!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Had an Alec Bradley Black Market and a Carlos Torano 50 year.

Both very good sticks IMO


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Padron 80th Natural
Alec Bradley Tempus

Padron was excellent, AB not so much.


----------



## vnmyer13 (Nov 27, 2011)

Enojyed a Padron Londres and a Don Pepin Blue label.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill and a Man O'War Ruination Robusto #1


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

H. Upmann coronas minor and Cao gold corona


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

La Cuna Habano Churchill
Arganese Connecticut Robusto


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive had a horrible month and have not been able to enjoy a single smoke. i need to find a nice little spot at the beach enjoy the breeze and wait for the cops to show up and ticket me for smoking at the beach.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Enjoyed a man o war ruination for Christmas


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Had an Oliva Serie G. Bought a 10 pack from the devil's site for a song... Kinda glad I got it cheap. It wasn't a bad stick by any stretch of the imagination, but I went in hoping for something more akin to a lighter Serie V. That was very very misguided.

There were some nice flavors there, but something about the dryness of the smoke gave me terrible cotton mouth. I can deal with that, but about the time I made peace with it, the strength snuck up and bit me. Never saw it coming, but something about that last two inches was impressive. Haha! It was the strangest sensation. Like that point in a night of drinking where you realize you've gone too far, and now the only way to deal with it was to try to eat something, hunker down, and try to keep the room from spinning out from under you.


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Fuente Anejo 77, Viaje Holiday Blend Torp 2010, My Father Le Bijou Puff-n-Stuff Corona, Davidoff Special R


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

A 22 pound turkey (smoked with Pecan wood chunks, 11 hours at 250 degrees), and a Padron 1964 Anniv.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

cigardan said:


> Fuente Anejo 77, Viaje Holiday Blend Torp 2010, My Father Le Bijou Puff-n-Stuff Corona, Davidoff Special R


You from the Atlanta area?


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Divinedark said:


> You from the Atlanta area?


No, NYC/LI area.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

cigardan said:


> No, NYC/LI area.


Right on. I was only asking because those Puff-N-Stuff My Fathers are from a shop here in town. Thought you might be local.


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Divinedark said:


> Right on. I was only asking because those Puff-N-Stuff My Fathers are from a shop here in town. Thought you might be local.


Actually, I heard about them, on one of the forums (can't remember which one) and bought on their website.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

That's cool. The actual shop is only about 10 minutes from my office. 

He's got another couple of boxes in recently. I never heard anyone talking about them, so I didn't pay them much attention. Now... I'm thinking about heading over there and picking up a couple sticks before they sell out.


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

I've only smoked 2 of them. The first one was back in the summer right after buying them and did not really impress me. It seemed kind of harsh and unbalanced. But the one I had on Christmas Eve was amazing!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Macanudo Hyde Park and CAO gold corona


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

La Differencia Cubana Robusto; not bad for a $1 cigar  burn got a bit wonky at the halfway point.
Fonseca Vintage selection robusto; one of my favorite mild cigars.
Padron cortico natural; they hardly ever disappoint, nice short smoke.


J.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Villazon second rothchild maduro
Casa de Garcia connecticut corona


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Warlock Robusto

Black Pearl Morado


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Lit up a DPG Cuban Classic 1973 Figurado which I quite liked. I've been seeking out DPG sticks ever since I first lite up a 601 Blue and it ruined my life. I think I'd like to try a My Father or a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor next... Depends what I find on the sales sites. 

Also had my first Liga No. 9 which was like smoking a fallen piece of heaven's garden that had been fermenting in the perfumes of a turn of the century prostitute from New Orleans. 

Yeah.

That good.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I had an 
Obsididan
Ashton VSG Enchantment
La Aurora Preferidos Emerald Tubo
Padron 1926

It was my bday weekend so I had to have some really good sticks.


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Davidoff 100 Anniversary Robusto, Viaje Stuffed Turkey


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Oliva connecticut lonsdale and 5 vegas gold toro


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tatuaje Barclay Rex 100th Anniversary









Tatuaje Boris


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Morro Castle Belicoso & La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Macanudo Cafe portofino
Arganese connecticut robusto
Astral small robusto


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Perdomo Lot 23 natural, belicoso
L.P. Undercrown
Sancho Panza double maduro, quixote

Loved them all!! That doesn't always happen.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Acid 5
Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Graycliff White Label "Taco"
Undercrown Toro
Tatuaje Havana Nobles IV


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

CAO gold corona maduro
Arturo Fuente brevas royale


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

NHC Surrogates Skull Breaker


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Yesterday I had a LGC Mi Amor. Not sure what today will be, maybe a Hemingway Classic Maduro. I've had the Classics for a little over a month and I can't wait much longer. 

Win


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

So far, a Padron Family Reserve 45th, Undercrown Robusto, LP Carillo Robusto, and a La Aroma de Cuba Robusto. I think im going to smoke a Liga Privada T52 Robusto and an Arturo Fuente WOAM today.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Yesterday I had a Casa de garcia sumatra corona and a flor del todo toro maduro.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

Man O War Torpedo
Padilla 1932 (love them)
Padron 1926 maduro
Torano Exodus Silver toro


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Just finished a A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story. An old favorite.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Old Salty said:


> Just finished a A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story. An old favorite.


Have you had a chance to try the maduro? It will blow you away.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

What didn't I smoke yesterday. There were three bowls of tobacco (including one in my awesome new Hekthor pipe) and three crappy cigars, but I finished the night with La Gloria Cubana. Most of this was just because I couldn't get off of V-herf last night and felt the compulsion to keep smoking.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

tysalem said:


> Have you had a chance to try the maduro? It will blow you away.


They have a maduro Short Story? WHY WASN'T I TOLD ABOUT THIS??????


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

RYJ Viejo
H Upmann Vintage Cameroon
RP Vintage 90


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Had a MUWAT robusto yesterday and attempted a LP No.9 today. After I cracked the cap (yes there were tears  )and couldn't get it to smoke right I grabbed an AF Anejo #60. I think I'm in love!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

yesterday a Gurkha Master's Select
Today a Cain Straight Ligero (w/ PWM @ Town Centre Tobacco & Wine. Had a great time meeting Linda and just talking about random things. Wish we'd had more time, though I think I'd already talked her ears off)


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Undercrown Toro on the way to the gun show. My go to stick.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sat. Afternoon - Cuba Libre One Toro
Sat. Evening - Alec Bradley Prensado

Sun. Afternoon - Morro Castle Torpedo


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

Friday lunch was a short story  Evening smoke was a T52 Toro. Saturday afternoon was in the 50's here in PA so I had a fabulous Anejo 46 out on the porch, one of my favorites. Today, another T52, Robusto tho. Pretty good weekend....


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

View attachment 64733


2011 Opus Black Orchid


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> View attachment 64733
> 
> 
> 2011 Opus Black Orchid


Fancy!!^^

Had me a Padron 1964 Maduro and a CAO MX2 on the golf course yesterday and had a smooth Short Story walking the dog today. All in all, very satisfying.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

La Gloria Cubana Artesano de Obelisco

nub Cain 460 Habano


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme
Pinar del Rio Sungrown #5
Padilla Dominus
Cuban Counterfeit 1958 (suprisingly good)


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

JFR maduro titan - not bad, but not blown away

St. Louis Rey serie G torpedo - just ok. didn't love it didn't hate it.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Win said:


> Yesterday I had a LGC Mi Amor. Not sure what today will be, maybe a Hemingway Classic Maduro. I've had the Classics for a little over a month and I can't wait much longer.
> 
> Win


I did smoke the Classic, excellent but I thought very mild.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hung out with a couple BOTL and enjoyed a LP L40, Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos, and finished the day off with an Oliva V #4.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

I had my first PDR Habano Sungrown #5. I'm gonna get some more of them, very nice stick. Olor Fuerte, and Alec Bradley Family Blend.


----------



## Booster (Jan 30, 2012)

In order of preference:
Oliva Master Blend Dbl Robusto
DPG Black Cuban Classic 1970
Perdomo 10th Criollo Robusto
" 10th Champagne ’R’
Drew Estate Dirt Torpedo
Padilla Black Bear
Minimum of two months rest for each.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

undercrown robusto
padron cortico
RyJ reserva real maduro lancero
LFD air bender matatan


J.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Tried out the Feral Flying Pig, AF Hemingway, AF Short Story Maduro, V Skull and Bones.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Oliva V Belicoso and a Padilla Miami Torpedo


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

SamF said:


> Friday lunch was a short story  Evening smoke was a T52 Toro. Saturday afternoon was in the 50's here in PA so I had a fabulous Anejo 46 out on the porch, one of my favorites. Today, another T52, Robusto tho. Pretty good weekend....


I would say thats a pretty good weekend.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Saturday - A forbidden cigar!!!. I'm a newb so I don't want say for fear of being banned. It was very good tho!
Sunday - Brickhouse - Toro. That was o.k-ish. 
The way you guys talk about liga's I can't wait for my undercrowns to arrive.!.!Hopefully this week.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Friday: a Gran Habano Corojo #5 
Saturday: a Los Blancos Nine lancero and a Diesel Unlimited
Sunday: La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte and an Oliva MB3


----------



## tpacheco (Oct 1, 2011)

I smoked these while walking with the dog.
Kristoff - Ligero
Nub 460 - Habano
ACID Toast
Tabak - Dulce Toro


----------



## xmx (Oct 17, 2011)

tpacheco said:


> I smoked these while walking with the dog.
> Kristoff - Ligero
> Nub 460 - Habano
> ACID Toast
> Tabak - Dulce Toro


Your dog must get a lot of exercise.

My weekend cigars were a Cain Daytona Corona and a Man O War double corona.


----------



## tpacheco (Oct 1, 2011)

xmx said:


> Your dog must get a lot of exercise.
> 
> My weekend cigars were a Cain Daytona Corona and a Man O War double corona.


haha ...we go twice a day :smoke2:


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Old Salty said:


> They have a maduro Short Story? WHY WASN'T I TOLD ABOUT THIS??????


hey, that Short Story I brought you _was_ a maduro! u mighta had too much Holiday Saison that day!? haha


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> hey, that Short Story I brought you _was_ a maduro! u mighta had too much Holiday Saison that day!? haha


No wonder the one I had the other day wasn't NEARLY as good!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Right now I'm smoking a gigantic San Cristobal and tomorrow.......The GIANTS are going to be smoking the Patriots!


----------



## tpacheco (Oct 1, 2011)

Smoked a CAO LX2 today, I wasn't really impressed by it.


----------



## Jman785 (Jan 12, 2012)

Smoked an Anejo 55 last night and a vieje summer fest this morning with some unmentionables in between. Settling in for the big game tonight with a my father #2.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Kristoff Maduro


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Rocky Patel edge lite torpedo
Cuban Romeo y Juliette no.3
Montecristo open junior


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Smoked a Don Pepin Garcia, Undercrown and Casa Magna Colorado last night. But tonight, in honor of the Super Bowl and the fact that I managed to get a TV signal in my garage, I'll be smoking a Padron '64. I don't care who wins (and I really hope the ground opens up and swallows both teams), so I don't have to wait for celebration.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Friday: A 5 Vegas Gold maduro torpedo. Not too shabby!


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

This weekend I have had a Casa de Garcia connecticut corona and a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 churchill


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Had a RP Edge Battalion Friday, LP No.9 robusto Saturday, a LFD Mysterio this morning. For the big game, I hid in the greenhouse and smoked a Anejo 60.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Slow weekend, just a 601 Blue Robusto


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

601 blue maduro
la reloba sumatra
858 sungrown

wasn't in absolute love with any of them.


----------



## gravedigga (Nov 14, 2011)

Had four this weekend:

Maroma Fuerte
Graycliffe G2
Tatuaje Havana IV Victoria
Cigar Inn House maduro (4.5 x 60 or so)

My favorite this weekend was definitely the Tatuaje...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Good day on the golf course Saturday: had a Tat Brown Label, then a Rodrigo Robusto and finished with a La Traviata Divino Maduro. 

Yesterday, didn't have a lot of time, so I thoroughly enjoyed a CC Cohiba Siglo I. 

Giants!!!!!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Friday Night: AF Don Carlos

Sunday:
Undercrown Churchill
MUWAT


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

On Saturday I had an Alec Bradley Familly blend Robusto..and it was very good
On Sunday a Romeo Y Jul cedro deluxe #2 a C.C... I actually like the Alec Bradley better???
Is there something wrong with me...??.lol


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

CAO gold corona, Montecristo open junior, Punch london club


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

last night had an AF gran reserva..but recently flashed bogus firmware on my router so couldn't log on to puff...was a lonely time in the old garage lol 

today actually currently firing up a diesel shorty


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Saturday: Year old Fuente Don Carlos Robbie, AJ Fernandez Puro Authentico

Sunday (today): Original El Truinfador Lancero, Pepin El Centurian Robbie


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

It's fweezing here, so I only got to smoke one, but it was a LP #9 so it made up for the lack of smoking.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

RyJ Clemenceau en Tubo
Oliva Serie G robusto


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

A good weekend to be sure! Partook of a LP dirty rat, a pair of LFD mysterios, a CAO moontrance (blasphemy! Lol) and ending it on a MUWAT. Not bad at all 

EDIT: might get to extend the weekend if the weather man isn't making things up!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Alec Bradley American blend, 601 Blue and a GH Corojo #5


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a Nica Libre Churchill and an Arturo Fuente King T. Both were quite good.


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

Gurkha Beauty, did not care for it at all. Burned fine, wrapper was a bit thin. Seems like it just needed more rest. I can't ever trust a cigar my BIL gives me. I need to stop giving him rested stogies.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

Partagas Black magnifico ,I've been aging these almost 3 years and this was the first since i first got these back in 6/09 and I was impressed as it really did mellow out and the burn was fantastic at just shy of 2 hours kept at 70% constant though the temp fluctated +/-1fahrenheit. Only problem I had and my notes tell me this was the same when i first got thse sticks was that the draw is tight though not to the point of digging.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good thread Vincent! I just noticed it. It's good to know there are others here like me who don't get to (or wish to) smoke every day.

Sunday, I had a LGC Rabito De Cochino. Picked up a coffin of 3 after seeing it listed on CA's top 25. Not bad flavor-wise, especially for the price, but an uneventful smoke. It had some issues (plugged at head, cracking wrapper). Hopefully the remaining 2 will perform better.


----------



## ranzman (Feb 10, 2012)

yaqui said:


> Gurkha Beauty, did not care for it at all. Burned fine, wrapper was a bit thin. Seems like it just needed more rest. I can't ever trust a cigar my BIL gives me. I need to stop giving him rested stogies.


Thats upsetting, i have one of those sitting in my humidor right now. 
Well i smoked a Romeo y Julieta Real Reserve Churchill, quality smoke. Never a complaint with a romeo.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

San Cristobal Elegancia, CAO gold corona maduro and a CAO gold mini.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

man o war virtue
camacho pre embargo
cao black
AF don carlos
AF signature maduro
AF anejo

it was a good weekend 


J.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

All I had this weekend was an Astral small robusto


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage and RP Sungrown. Really liked both.

Also had a local Tampa cigar - Tabanero. Will try the second one before commenting.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I enjoyed a BHK 54. mmm mmm good :thumb:


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

This past weekend I had, let's see, a Padron Delicias Maduro late Sunday night, Tatuaje Angeles Sunday evening and a LAdC Mi Amor Robusto Saturday evening.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Gurkha Symphony

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature (Natural)

Man O' War Virtue

Padilla 1932


----------



## FatSmoker (Jan 19, 2012)

Went with a Padron Churchill Maduro Friday night, and ended the weekend with a Party Short yesterday afternoon


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tempus Maduro Quadrum with a brother who is heading out soon for pararescue school.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Gran Habano STK Zulu Zulu Habano in the hot tub Friday night.

Montecristo #2 (CC) yesterday on my drive out to Buffalo, was an incredibly gorgeous day out.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I decided to change it up this weekend and smoked my pipe!

I got a free sample of Sutliff Private Stock: Tabac Noir (Black Cavendish) last week and tried it out.

I also tried a few of the samples I got from the newbie pipe trade. Butternut Burley (excellent!) and Luxury Navy Flake.

It was a good weekend


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Saturday:
One year old PSP2 - yummy
Winston Churchill Chartwell - while listening to the first 1/2 of the Knicks/Heat game on the radio in my truck

Sunday:
Fuente Don Carlos Robbie @ 1 year
Casa Magna Churchill - was in a bomb, tasted pretty good


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Friday night I opened a new box of Oliva Master Blends III that has been sitting in my cooler for five months, I had a great weekend!

I try to pick up a box of these every few months to save, while they're still available.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Indian Tabac super fuerte - really liked it, but IMO it is not super fuerte.

CAO Italia - I liked it but didn't love it. Couldn't keep it lit. Genearlly very flavorful and a good price.

Local cigar called a Giocomo, which was made in conjunction with a local private individual and Oliva. Wasn't sure what to expect, but it was pretty good, for a milder (possibly bordering on medium) cigar.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Took the dog for a walk on Saturday and lit up a DC #2. I enjoyed the smoke and she enjoyed a swim and a walk. I was just relaxing on Sunday and had a 
LGC Mi Amor, my reading constantly interrupted by dog that couldn't get enough Frisbee!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

sat: padron londres maduro
sun: illusione ~f9~

yum yum good 


J.


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice bowl of Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey in my Savinelli Deluxe Milano.


----------



## Hellfish (Sep 14, 2011)

Last weekend: Montecristo Open Eagle tube, great cigar


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Padilla miami robusto and a pipe bowl of sugar barrel


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

Hoyo, Punch GP, Patel 1992


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I had the La Casita Criolla short churchill yesterday and the corona today. I really like the flavor of these, the 100% broadleaf is very unique, and will definitely get some more. I preferred the short churchill size.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Just finished a Hammer & Sickle Moscow City. Great full bodied smoke.


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

LFD Colorado and thinking about finishing the night with a Liga No.9


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sat:
Monte Especial #2
MOW Runiation Special Figurado
Sun:
DPG Blue Demitasse
Monte Edumundo


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

Only one this weedend...

CAO Brazillia GOL!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

2 cigars with long names which require acronyms: MUWAT 6x60, Room 101 OSOK Filero (Thanks Ishtar!)


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Carlos Torano exodus 1959


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I forgot I had an Ave Maria, 5 Vegas Relic, and a Padron was a good weekend.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

punch champion maduro - good flavor, but not a good burn. Sort of a pain.

RP V 2003 Camaroon - I like this stick, but the draw didn't seem to be as good as it should have. Usually have better construction in RP stuff.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Had me a Ron Stacey Signature Sultan Edmundo on Saturday (really good, unique smoke) Then had a Padilla Dominus. Finally had a nica libre robusto while walking the dog yesterday. All in all, not too bad!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Liga # 9 ahhhh


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Had a Tatuaje Series P during my slow 1.5 hour drive home in the snow on Friday. Really liked it.

Wrapped up Sunday with a Gurkha Triple Ligero. Another great one, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Rocky Patel 15th Limited Edition


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Oliva V double robustoMontecristo open juniorOliva G special G maduro


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Started the day out with a My Father:








Then finished it off with a Ron Stacy.....seriously good cigar BTW:


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

Fired up a Illusione MJ12 , Padron 2000 Maduro and a Ortega series D #8


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Partagas No. 2 (NC) and Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story......it was an enjoyable weekend......it was beautiful in Pittsburgh many thanks to Leaf and Bean in the strip district for an enjoyable visit and some nice cigars to go home with


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Illusione 4/2g
RyJ edicion limitada torpedo


J.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sat:
DPG blue Demitasse
Fuenta Don Carlos Robbie
Perdomo 10th Anny Maddy
Cu-Avana Punisher
RASS

Sun:
Viaje WLP Winter Classic
Viaje Super Shot
DPG blue Demitasse

Hmmm, time to cut back..........


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

Punch Elite
Punch Gran Puro
Cohiba black


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

Oliva Series V
2 X Padron Londres. 

All I had time for.


----------



## Waldojay (Mar 8, 2012)

This weekend I smoke my typical Fonseca 1907's and a Nica Libre but I was feeling extra saucy so I pulled out one of my Don Tomas Cameroon Collections Perfecto #3 that I have aged for a year and a half. Holey smokes the flavors were beautiful full of spicy goodness and thick chewy leather, about half way through the stick it was this delicious nuttiness. I realized why I started this hobby right then and there!!!


----------



## FatSmoker (Jan 19, 2012)

Oliva Serie V Figurado


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I know I had a LFD Air Bender, 1844 Barber Pole, 5 Vegas Miami PC and Vegas Cubanas. I know there were a couple of others but I have forgotten what they were...


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Arturo Fuente chateau fuente maduro
30 years old honduran petit coronas
Pinar del rio habano sungrown liga cubana no.5 that was awesome!


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

San Lotano Maduro Robusto - Loved it
Casa Magna - really liked it a lot
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro - not bad not great. I really liked the natural version. Probably could have used some time.


----------



## gravedigga (Nov 14, 2011)

Graycliffe G2 Turbo, which impressed me quite a bit
Montecristo Open Master


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Villiger Export Maduro
Padron Londres nat. - Thanks Ishtar 
AF Chateau Sun Grown


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Had a very non productive Sat and was able to hang out with a couple BOTL. I essential lounged around a B&M and smoked:

Viaje Candela
LP #9 Flying Pig
Monte 5
Bolivar GM


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Had a very non productive Sat and was able to hang out with a couple BOTL. I essential lounged around a B&M and smoked:
> 
> Viaje Candela
> LP #9 Flying Pig
> ...


Sounds miserable!!1 lol.

Was a tough weekend for me to get my cigar time in. Had me a couple of quickies: a La Riqueza no5 and a SS Maduro. Damn, those SS maddies are a treat!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Sounds miserable!!1 lol.
> 
> Was a tough weekend for me to get my cigar time in. Had me a couple of quickies: a La Riqueza no5 and a SS Maduro. Damn, those SS maddies are a treat!


LOL. Yea, the non productive days are the best sometimes. Did double duty on Sunday and it was well worth it!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Smoked a AF Hemingway Best Seller on the roof of the hotel we stayed at while we were attending a wedding, and had an AF 8-5-8 maduro on Sunday while walking my dog. It was a nice weekend.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Friday a C.C Romeo which are starting to taste really good, nearly 8 months of rest, and
on Sunday I had an Undercrown, which are always good for me.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoked a tatuaje havana on friday night and a Oliva O on saturday night, was awesome. Special thanks to Shuckins!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CAO MX2 and AF 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

Just finished a great La Flor Dominica Factory Press III! It was awesome!!!


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

Gurkha Evil Corona. My first of the Gurkha line, but won't be my last. 
I did enjoy that one.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Working on my first Opus X at the moment. Absolutely delicious. Thanks a ton SocalocMatt. It's been a real treat 1/2 way through.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Little nica Libre


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

AF Double Chateau maduro


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Too many!
Had an Ocaso Connecticut Friday
LP No.9 Saturday
Tatauje Havana VI Angeles and a LP No.9 Toro today.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sat:
Oliva O box press torp
Sinatra orig release

Sun:
Monte Esp #2
My Father LE 2010
Davidoff ME (petit corona?) with an incredible 12 years age on it (thanks grtandpwfOZ)
Unknown unbanded petit corona that was thirty years old, but needed a few more months I guess
Year old Monte Edmundo


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Diesel Unholy cocktail - not bad

AF 858 maduro - good smoke, but the worst looking wrapper rolling job I have ever seen. Smoked fine.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

RP signature series toro when golfing 9 on Sat.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Saturday I had my first Padron 1964, excellent! Sunday i smoked an Ashton Heritage that was gift, not too bad, either.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

just one... the weather hasn't been cooperating lately 

a CAO Brazillia Gol!

why do these things have such fragile wrappers... i have yet to smoke one that doesn't have a few cracks in it.


J.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Rodolfo Taboada Behike
LFD Aged Factory Press
LP No. 9
Casa Fuente CG


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Was in Vegas, so of course had one of the new Casa Fuente Sungrown Robustos. 

Overall wasn't super excited about the stick. It had good flavor, excellent burn, and no problems, but it wasn't a fantastic cigar for the price (I realize that Vegas overprices everything anyway, and I am ok with that). I prefer the regular Casa Fuente's (I think they are a Camaroon wrapper) better.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

This thread fell off the past couple weeks. ... bringing it back.

CAO MX2 - really good stick at a good price
RP Decade - another very good stick
Torano Loyal - Solid! Kept getting distracted and having to re-light. I bet it would have been even better if I could have given it more attention.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoked a Berger & Argenti entubar robusto thanks to Shuckins! Awesome smoke!


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

La Palina el Dario 
Don Pepin Blue
Tatuaje cojonu 2012
7-20-4 
Drew Estates Egg
Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Davidoff Special R


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoke a Padron delicias, a padilla 1932 thanks to Shuckins! I also smoked a RyJ coronitas in cedro from Wyldknyght! Thanks guys had a great smoking weekend!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I just finished an Oliva V #4. What a great little smoke.

"One Fine Ash"


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nub cameroon
LP T-52
OLIVA V
AB prensado
AF anejo 60

A very good weekend!!


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Had a nice bbq with the family...and smoked a LP Undercrown!! Great way to cap off the weekend...


----------



## Leaf-Manic (Apr 11, 2012)

Padilla Habano
Padron Churchill Maduro
Undercrown


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

A.F. Short Story
a Thompson home blend (yuck!)
a cam Oliva nub


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

2x Diesel Unholy Cocktails
Tat Havanna VI Noble
AF 858

Was a good Weekend!


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

A.F. WOAM - wow, what a great smoke
Bradley black market - good
CAO La Traviat Maduro - good, but not as good as the last one... for whatever reason.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sat:
Don Carlos Robbie
Johnny-O Cazadore
Sun:
Joya de Nicaragua Antano El Martillo
Monte Esp #2
H Upmann #2
Tat M80


----------



## Jbruno (Mar 23, 2012)

Smoked a Liga Privada Undercrown Friday evening. Enjoyed it while my neighbor and I polished off a bottle of Angel's Envy bourbon from a recent visit to Nashville. Ended up being a little neighborhood arty in the front yard arty:


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Let me see: 
Sat - 
Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon Corona, 
LFD DL-600 (rested a year, still spicy but sweeter than I remember...yummy), 
Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quadrum (also a year on this, very sweet and tasty)

Sun -
Particulares Torpedo (rested over a year, should have taken it out of the cello before resting) 
San Cristobal Clasico (all around great cigar)


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

had a couple to end the weekend for me:

oliva v special figurado
padron 64 imperial maduro


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

This was a good weekend for me, I normally don't have time to smoke two cigars on a weekend!

Cain Daytona, petit corona
Arturo Fuente, Chateau Fuente Sungrown, short Robusto


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Avo LE 2012, Tat Regios, Tat Tobacco Plaza DD


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoked a 5 vegas classic, a AF chateau fuente maduro and a Por Larranaga petit corona... all on friday night!


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Viaje S&B "little boy". What it's missing in size, it definitely makes up for in strength. :fear:


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Casa Magna Oscuro


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

MOWPA Natural with a Stash IPA. What a great pair.


----------



## tbgreen89 (Mar 15, 2012)

Smoked a Cusano 18 Paired Maduro, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, and right now a San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Does Friday count? 

Perdomo Champagne Noir
Padilla Signature 1932
Brickhouse
Emilio AF2


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Tatuaje Havana VI - pretty good smoke. 

Sad, but that's all I had time for... I intend to do some making up over the next week.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Sat*:
Pepin Serie JJ Salamone
Cohiba CE

*Sun*:
Padilla Miami Lance
J-O WF Lance


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

858 Maduro
CAO Brazilia
Cabaiguan


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

qbjolly said:


> Does Friday count?
> 
> Perdomo Champagne Noir
> Padilla Signature 1932
> ...


Oh yeah friday count!


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor, DC #2, Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I had a long weekend full of good cigars.

*Thursday night: *

Ava Maria Robusto
Fuente Queen B

*Friday:*

5 Vegas Cask Strength
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990

*Saturday:*

Tatuaje Black-label Petite Lancero
Perdomo 1926 Robusto
Natural by Drew Estate 'Dirt'
El Rey del Mundo (nc)

*Sunday:*

Ashton Aged Maduro
Alec Bradley Overture


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pianoman178 said:


> I had a long weekend full of good cigars.
> 
> *Thursday night: *
> 
> ...


Almost forgot: Montecristo Media Noche on Friday too


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Had a Man 'o' War Ruination on Saturday and a Diesel Unholy Cocktail this evening. Both fantastic smokes


----------



## danb206 (Apr 19, 2012)

rus_bro said:


> San Latano Oval....
> 
> rb


My favorite cigar....great choice


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

Let me see Friday Carlos Torano Virtuoso toro, Sat. Camacho Triple maduro Belecoso/Pyramide, Berger & Argent toro and Sunday a Padron 4000, Olor Fuerte lancero,NUB camaroon torp,


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This weekend I smoked a Joya the nicaragua antano and a Gran Habano 3 siglos, thanks to Trilobyte!!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Saturday:*
EP Carillo New Wave Brilliantes
Gurkha Cellar Reserve Double Robbie
Tatuaje T114
PE Bespoke Laguito #5
Highlight cigar:









*Sunday:*
DPG Blue Demitasse
RyJ Cazadore
Highlight cigar:


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Smoke a Rocky Patel Edge and a NUB 358 Habano


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

AF Cubanitos

quite a few bowls of Prince Albert in my MM cob

AF Don Carlos No.3 - This was my 1st Don Carlos, which was an enjoyable smoke, but not worth the $11 B&M price IMO. I found another use for my new Czech tool though!


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Had a beautiful weekend out here, so I enjoyed a few smokes. 

Friday: Hemingway Classic Maduro
Saturday: La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor 
Sunday: Oliva V Double Robusto - 1st one, I think it could use a little more rest, in my humidor only two weeks. Still very good.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

LP NO. 9 robusto
Oliva V perfecto
CAO Brazilia Gol


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

Anejo Shark


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Anejo #46
Le Bijou 22
Flor Fina 8-5-8 -Gift from the owner of my B&M, Aged for 20 years!, box he had still had a sticker on it from 1992. It was good, but aged too long and was extremely mild, yet burned and smoked better than anything I've ever touched.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoked a Casa Magna colorado on friday night, a must try! Was really good. On saturday I smoked a Perdomo lot 23 churchill and a Lou Rodriguez edicion premier.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

LP #9 Belicoso. :whoo:


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Liga Undercrown Toro, and la hercerna cubana CORE.


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

El Credito El Perrito. I think I may have found my new favorite cheap cigar.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Man O' War Ruination 
&
Skull & Bones


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Padron 80-yr paired with Young's Double Chocolate Cream Stout. It was definitely a good afternoon, but I have to be honest, I don't think I'll be buying any more $30 cigars for a while. It was a great smoke but just so sang expensive...


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Montechristo White Especial #3- EXCELLENT as always
CAO MX2- Not bad but not great either. Good smoke, easy draw.
Alec Bradley Black Market- Tasted like plastic...not very good
Torano Vault- Very good. Strong but not overpowering
CAO OSA- Very spicy start but mellowed out. Good but not spectacular
AKA Hybrid- PASS, BLAH
G.A.R Opium- Not bad , good construction easy draw. Not as good as the white label but better than the Cabinet Selection.
Macanudo Gran Cru- good but I'm totally over the large ring guages
Drew Estate Natural- if your a pipe smoker this is the cigar for you. Good flavor but the aroma was totally like a sweet smelling pipe


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 with 2 years of coolirdor on them. This stick is so consistently good.

5 Vegas Cask Strength. First half was very good, second half was OK.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Went to the cigar lounge last night with my wife and some buds to watch the Mayweather fight, smoked a Namakubi and introduced my wife to a Baccarat maduro. Then biked 14 miles today to my cousin's house and shared a pair of Super Shot 10s.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Gran Habano vintage 2002- Thank you to Mcgreggor57
Nica Libre- Once again thank you to Mcgreggor57
Cain F Lancero Tubo

I smoked all three while smoking a chuck roast and 2 racks of ribs.

All the cigars were fantastic and you couldn't beat that meat.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Friday involved a La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5

Saturday got a bit out of hand at poker.

Diamond Crown Maximus #3 - good but not worth the price to me

La Herencia Cubana Core - always a solid smoke, impressed with the consistency

Ave Maria Knights Templar - by this time my palette was overwhelmed, should have had this first!

Sunday at the driving range had another Serie R.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Saturday:
Don Carlos Robusto (was the last one from a box, those are always the best - got to restock)
Johnny-O Mag47 (also the last of 5 from a sampler - the rest of them are going to sleep now for a year)

Sunday:
Cohiba CE from 08
Rodrigo la Fortaleza Forte


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Indian Tabac X-fuerte maduro - decent inexpensive smoke
EPC New Wave - not bad.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sat:
WOAM

Sun:
H Uppman PC 
Oliva O Classic
Partagas Presidente
Dirty Rat


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Was probably the biggest cigar weekend I have had. 

Started on Friday when I got off work early and hit the chipping green on the golf course -- had me an Anejo 50 (my first Anejo) and thoroughly enjoyed it. I was handing out a couple of anejos to my partners at a derby party and wanted to make sure they were ready to smoke -- and they were.

Saturday -- had an Anejo 46 (handed out the 50s for others) and it was just fine. I'm not sure whether I liked the 46 or the 50 (need to try a few more)

Sunday was golf day and I did not hold back -- Started with a Tat 7th Capa especial (Actually did not burn well at all -- maybe needed to dry box it, but had to work hard on this cigar) AF 858 Maduro and then a Padron 3000.

All in all, it was a great weekend!!!


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

Saturday: Nothing, went home to help my parents work on their pool and forgot to take anything with me.

Sunday: A bowl of Frog Morton in my pipe in the morning, then a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label in the evening.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Friday - San Lotano Oval Maduro, Tatuaje J21

Saturday - Ortega Serie D no12, RASS, Don Carlos Presidente


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Padron Smoke Inn 15th Anny, My father Atlantic 15th Anny, Crowned Haeds 4 Kicks Robusto, Viaje Stuffed Turkey


----------



## mihc45 (May 8, 2012)

I had 2 san lotanos for the first time the maduro and habano, the maduro was great but did have a little bit of a burn problem with it. The habano was a little to full bodied for me. Over all both great expiernces and would deffinately buy the maduro again.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Vengeance maduro ligero robusto on Saturday was all for me.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sat:
Padron 5000
CoRo from 08
Sun:
FFOX PL from 10
CCE from 08
Tat Conoju 2003


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

On Saturday me and my friend sat down and watched the Dynamo play their 1st game in their new stadium. After the game he said he wanted to try a cigar so we sat down and had a CAO Gold. He really enjoyed it and now wants to try some more.


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

AF Short Story.


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Crowned Heads Four Kicks Robusto


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, it was a big weekend for me. 3 day golf tournament. Wow. I ate, drank and smoked my way into oblivion. Paradise!

Thursday

Monte #2
AF 858 Sungrown
Tat TAA 2011

Friday

Illusione 888
858 maduro
Padron 64 maduro
Tat El Triunfador #4

Saturday

Boli Royal Corona en tubo
Undercrown
Anejo #46

Epic weekend as far as I am concerned. Shot 78-80-77.


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

My weekend consisted of: 

MOW Virtue
MOW Robusto
H. Upmann 1844 Corona Major
5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel


----------



## FREIMANIS (May 15, 2012)

2 CAO MX2's
Fuente Shark
Gurkha Dragon

It was a busy weekend... softball games and parties LOL


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

Started off with an El Credito El Perrito. Not bad for $1.50

Last night was an almost 5-year-old AF Spanish Lonsdale. That one was fantastic. Perfect burn from start to finish.

Not sure about tonight yet.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

I smoked a 601 La Bomba Atomic. Please tell me that they are joke cigars. I retrohaled it and thought I was going to die.


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

Had a HDM Le Hoyo Du Depute Friday night that was pretty good. Just finished a Power Ranger that's been sitting in my travel humidor for 7+ years. The PR was the best smoke I've had in a while.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Sat: viaje exclusivo & Ashton vsg

Sun: Jaime Garcia new England exclusive


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Friday:
S&B WMD and a LP No.9
Saturday:
PDR Classico Exclusivo
LP No.9 Toro
S&B WMD
Sunday:
A pair of No.9 robustos


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I only had one opportunity for a cigar last weekend. I got to try my first Onyx Reserve. 

I was really happy with the flavors (almost like smoking a fudgesicle) but it got mushy at the half-way point. Would still recommend it though.


----------



## Trident (May 18, 2012)

Had an LFD replica series and then some other sticks that are made specifically for my B+M. the LFD was great, the others were a little mild for me, but not a bad flavor.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sat:
Tat Petit Cazadores Miami
Trini Robusto-T
Sun:
El Triunfador Lancero (OR)
LP #9 Torpedo


----------



## AMDnutt (May 3, 2012)

Punch - London Club Maduro

I have had very good quality from these, love them!


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Only one, Opus X Power Ranger.

Even with toasting it was difficult to get lit well. Once I got it lit well, it burned even and tasted fantastic.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Liga # 9 Toro
Illusione 88 Maduro


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Gurkha sherpa
Grand habano vintage 2002
CAO italia


----------



## gravedigga (Nov 14, 2011)

Did a sprint tri on Sunday and to celebrate had a RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau maduro


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Friday:
> S&B WMD and a LP No.9
> Saturday:
> PDR Classico Exclusivo
> ...


Holy WOWZERS Christopher, LP9 type of weekend eh? :ss


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Jose Seijas Signature Series
EP Carrillo Club 52
PDR Oscuro Liga Cubana Torp


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Had a great weekend and enjoyed some excellent smokes
Friday- Don Carlos $2
Sat: LADC Mi Amor
Sun: Padron 1964 Mad & a Hem Classic Maduro while viewing the eclipse


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This weekend I smoked a HdM epicure no.2, a opus x fuente fuente, an anejo shark and a LP undercrown! What an awesome weekend!


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Padron 64 Anniv Imperial, MUWAT, RP '90 Vintage, RASS, SCDLH EP, Trini Reyes, PL PC and a Monte 4.


----------



## JCouch_84 (May 9, 2012)

Arturo Fuente Curly Head- Great way to end a great weekend.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

CAO Gold Robusto


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Gurhka Park Ave


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I have mine all lined up for the weekend. 
I have a grand habano vintage
A padron1964
,a Fuentes 858 sungrown
And a ligaments pravida #9
my backup is a Gurkha sharps if it gets that far.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This weekend I smoked a Henry Clay, a PdR seleccion and a Nica libre


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Smoked my first (of many I hope...) Tatuaje! O-M-G! It was an amazing smoke!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

My Birthday was Friday so I've been going all out.

Thursday Night after work @ 3am








Fri Morning

















Johnny O then








Small Batch #3








2010








AVO Tesoro [08] & now this









there's been a few in between those as well. :thumb:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tatuaje Avion
Casa Fernandez Aganorsa robusto
Viaje Skull&Bones F.O.A.B. 

All quite amazing and highly recommended for fans of the full bodied stuff.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Casa de Garcia connecticut corona

and since I am counting the holiday as part of my weekend, a Montecristo Classic Rothschild in honor of our troops.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoked a 601 blue maduro on friday night and a AF 858 maduro on saturday afternoon. Awesome smokes! Big thanks to david_esm!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sat:

Fuente Magum R44
CCE from 07

Sun:
DPG Blue Demi
Trini Fundy from Jul 10
DPG Lancero from Dec 07
A great cigar that Ray gave me (Rock31)


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Had me an illusione cg4 on thursday 

sat had:

bolivar gold medal 
nestor miranda ruky, 601blue, and a tat black label pl.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Friday: la aurora 100 anos
Sat: 2009 WOAM


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Indian Tabac Limited Reserve and an Arganese Connecticut


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

So smoked a CAO Brazilia on thursday night. Smoked a padron 2000 maddie and a La Aurora 1495 on friday night and finally a DPG black label on saturday night!


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

Pepin JJ Sublime toro and a RP Fusion torp that had been sitting around in one of my humis for about 5 years. The Pepin was awesome (of course). Unfortunately, it doesn't appear any amount of rest will help a Fusion. The last inch and a half was actually pretty good but it really wasn't worth the hay I had to smoke to get to it.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Smoked a Diesel Unlimited d.6 (my first... definitely not my last!) on Saturday evening. It was a great smoke! Full of deep rich flavors... 

Yesterday, smoked a Capoiera Graduado. I bought a box of these a few months back, and have smoked several of them now. They continue to get better with age! This is another rich cigar with excellent construction! It's a beautiful cigar to smoke... It's a dark maduro and burns to white ash with HUGE plumes of smoke! REST/PATIENCE I'm finding is key with these... I just don't know how much I have!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Fri:
Arganese Nicaraguan

Sat:
El Mejor Espresso
Padilla Hybrid

Sun:
Oliva Master Blends 3
Ave Maria Knights Templar


----------



## lemosley01 (May 18, 2012)

Fri: Nothing - planned on a DE Java
Sat: Nothing - planned on a H. Upmann.
Sun: Isla Del Sol 

The Isla Del Sol was good but pretty mile. I couldn't really pick out the flavors of it, though. Some people say coffee but I just couldn't taste it. I also had to keep touching it up and it was burning wonky. Towards the end, it wanted to tunnel, too. I just bought it from the store on Friday, so maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Went hog wild this weekend. Got to play golf sat and sunday and treated myself since it was fathers day

Sat:

Illusione 888
LP Undercrown

Sun:

H. Upmann Mag 46
Tat TAA Federal 90th
and
Anejo Shark


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Had my first fine cigar this weekend! An Oliva Serie G Special G. Think I smoked it a bit too fast and maybe scorched it a little, but I enjoyed it very much. Was a learning experience if nothing else.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Friday - PDR black label Reserva Limitida.

Saturday - AF Short Story Maduro

Sunday - Cohiba Maduro 5


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

I enjoyed a couple AF Short Stories while on the river fishing. That's one of my favorite cigars for that activity.


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

Had a Don Carlos earlier today, will be smoking a jaime garcia and some others with the buds tonight


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

Had a cabaiguan guapo. Very nice. On the back deck last night with a few cold beers  great end to fathers day.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Friday i tried to smoke a Hemingway work of art but it didn't cooperate then I smoked an Avo Signature #2, Saturday I smoked a Avo LE11 and Sunday a Avo XO Notturno. It would appear as though it was an avo weekend. The LE11 was excellent i took lots of pictures and notes if anyone is interested I'm going to take a stab at a review in a little bit. I received a box of the LE12s a few weeks ago as a gift so i thought i would write the two of them up together.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

Counting backwards here Sunday My first of the day was my Fathers' Day special cigar the Airbender by Flor De Dominica wow what a great cigar. I smoked a Olor Fuerte lonsdale about mid-day and then my before bed cigar was a Alec Bradly MAXX 'fix' man this cigar burned way longer than expected = that much more to enjoy. Saturday I started off with a NUB Habano mid-day was a Olor Fuerte Toro ( I really like these Olor Fuertes in all shapes/sizes ) and on to my night time cigar it was a very good Oliva serie O Torpedo. Friday night I had a Aturo Fuente spanish lonsdale dressed in Dbl Claro.:hat:


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

3 days weekend this week, smoked a lot! Smoked a My Father Le bijou on friday night. On saturday afternoon smoked a PSD4 and a Camacho triple maddie in the evening. On sunday afternoon smoked a Perdomo champagne and finally a Pinar Del Rio in the evening.


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

alec bradley-blackmarket gordo,way to tight draw if this was a smaller ring gauge i think my ears would have snapped shut before i got any smoke.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

late sunday night, i finally got time to light one up. had a Diamond crown #2. very relaxing!


----------



## Scottyb52 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a Gurka Legend after the kids went to bed Sat. One of my favorite Gurkas.


----------



## JMD11 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was able to play two rounds of 18 holes, one on Saturday and one on Sunday.

During Saturdays round I had a Carlos Torano Signature Torpedo and on Sunday I enjoyed a Nic 3000 Torpedo Natural by Famous and another Carlos Torano Signature Torpedo.


----------



## Luke.Sodergren (Dec 27, 2011)

Smoked a Ashton Magnum with the boss yesterday after work. Also had a Alec Bradley Prensado this afternoon. Will be having a couple Padrons this weekend.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

RyJ1875 yesterday with my morning coffee, RyJ anniversary last night, RyJ 1875 morning coffee again today, H Upmann lunchtime today. Capping a great weekend off with a Oliva V


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Had a go at a kristoff grand corona last night. Only about an inch in the middle was worth smoking. Toying with the idea of sparking a a fuente tonight, but it's a bit windy...


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Eleigh said:


> Had a go at a kristoff grand corona last night. Only about an inch in the middle was worth smoking. Toying with the idea of sparking a a fuente tonight, but it's a bit windy...


Go for it... tomorrow is Monday you deserve it!


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

sat night smoked a montecristo Kilimanjaro

sun smoked nub habano, alec bradley family blend, perdomo reserve champagne noir, and padilla capa-maduro serie 2010


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I had a great weekend. Went fishing, stopped in the casino, and still got all of my workouts in!

Saturday I had a Tat Havana and Rocky Patel Sungrown.

Sunday I had a Casa de Garcia in toro. They were all pretty good.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Had a nice 3 days weekend! Had a blast on friday night smoked a My Father #1 with a scotish ale and a glass of scotch. The My Father is just incredible! Smoked a Jamie Garcia reserva especial on saturday night and a CAO MX2 on sunday night both were good.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

This weekend I had a Padron 2000, a Nub Habano, and a Rocky Patel 1990. I have to say the Nub was my favorite. Something didn’t go right with the RP, because I’ve had them in the past and they have been quite enjoyable, but the one I had this weekend was nothing special. Maybe a humidity issue or just needed a little more time in the humi to acclimate.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Tat. Havana VI again, I love this smoke.

Also had a RyJ Reserva Real 
and a La Mancini De Gaulle that a guy at the golf course gave me. Really good smoke for what he said it cost ($3). Going to look into getting some more of these!


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Was camping this weekend and didn't really smoke to much.
Familly blend robusto and a Casa magma, I liked the Alec Bradley better taste wise but the Casa was a nice looking stick.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wasn't really this weekend but I enjoyed an entire CAO America Gift Box Sampler (the Monument, Perfecto, Potomac and Box-Pressed) on our country's birthday yesterday. It's been the only cigars I've smoke on the 4th of July for the past 3 years. And I've enjoyed each one every single time. Awesome cigar and WELL fitted for the occasion, dontcha think? :usa:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Midweek weekend, so enjoyed a Tatuaje Havana VI Thanks to Swany while waiting for the fireworks to begin on the 4th. Tatuaje is quickly becoming my favorite.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

So this weekend I enjoyed a Monte no.2 on friday night and a Alec Bradley Black market on saturday night both were excellent!


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a great weekend I kicked it off Friday night with a very flavorfull Rocky Patel olde world reserve lancero, followed up the following day with a 5 Vegas Gold maduro , and finally on Sunday I had the perfect cigar to end the weekend a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor belicoso.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Smoked a CAO Brazilia this weekend that was kindly given to me in the NST by Packerjh (Jason)! It was delicious...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Back to work after a 2 week vacation during which time I sat on my deck with a cup of coffee and the cigar of the day while watching the fishing boats go out to sea.. I smoked alot of cigars I had never smoked before including Rocky Patel 50 (score: 8); RP 1990 (9), Tat Cojuno 2012 (95); Oliva V (10) and a few others I can't remember. What I do remember is the feeling of complete relaxation smoking a cigar. Now it's back to work with no cup of coffee, no morning cigar, and absolutely no relaxation. Can't wait to get home and fire one up.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Smoked the Davidoff and Camacho my girlfriend got for me.

A great weekend!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Doin my best to cut back - somehow, getting fit should'nt include 15 to 21 cigars a week! :evil:

Sat:
Trini Fundy from Jul 08

Sun:
Perdomo Silvio Robbie from 03
Boli CJ from Jun 08
Tat J21 from Jan 11


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

So this weekend I had a PDR oscuro on thursday night, was ok but think it's still too young after 2 months in my humi. On friday night I enjoyed my first RASS and it was amazing really a must try. On saturday night I smoked a DPG JJ natural that was good but not as good as the My Father or blue label.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Four Kicks on Saturday Evening, and a SS Maduro last night


----------



## GregS (May 8, 2012)

Padron 2000 Maduro. I had some burn issues so I've decided to replace my 69% Boveda pack with a 65% pack


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a Padron 1926, Padron 1964, Ashton ESG #21, Ashton VSG and Cabinet, LFD Light and Airbender, AB Prensado, Casa Magna Oscuro, CAO "A" from LCS; RP Edge and 15th Anniversary. God, I love the weekends.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

EP Carillo New Wave Conny, Room 101 San Andreas, Padron 4000, and a Partagas petite corona



capttrips said:


> I had a Padron 1926, Padron 1964, Ashton ESG #21, Ashton VSG and Cabinet, LFD Light and Airbender, AB Prensado, Casa Magna Oscuro, CAO "A" from LCS; RP Edge and 15th Anniversary. God, I love the weekends.


Whoa, can I spend a weekend with you?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I don;t get to smoke alot of cigars during the week so I kind of go overboard while playing golf and enjoying the outside.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Kswicky said:


> Whoa, can I spend a weekend with you?


Let me balance that out. Free Cuba, Casa de Turrent, Pirates Gold. Throw in a few LGC Churchills (cabinet de cincuenta from JR a couple of years ago), some Punch double coronas and Omar Ortez Originals and thats a cheapo weekend here in Texas!


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I don;t get to smoke alot of cigars during the week so I kind of go overboard while playing golf and enjoying the outside.


Well you do it well! Great list there.



Kevin Keith said:


> Let me balance that out. Free Cuba, Casa de Turrent, Pirates Gold. Throw in a few LGC Churchills (cabinet de cincuenta from JR a couple of years ago), some Punch double coronas and Omar Ortez Originals and thats a cheapo weekend here in Texas!


As long as you enjoyed yourself it does not matter to me whether it was a $1 or $20 stick. Life's too short to not enjoy your time!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Kswicky said:


> Well you do it well! Great list there.
> 
> As long as you enjoyed yourself it does not matter to me whether it was a $1 or $20 stick. Life's too short to not enjoy your time!


Spoken like a true cigar man!


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Kristoff GC Signature 660 and a couple of Lake Erie Monster IPA's


----------



## Triple6 (Sep 9, 2011)

a couple of Tatuaje Serie P Short Robusto, suprisingly good smoke for the price... (am looking for the yard gar, and I think I found it)


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Liga Privada T52 Robusto - Friday Morning
EP Carrillo NWC Short Run 2012 - Saturday Afternoon
Avo XO Notturno - Saturday Night Late 
MUWAT 5X60 - Sunday Night


----------



## meko72 (Jul 17, 2012)

Fri Night - Liga Privada Undercrown
Sat Night. La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
Sun Night - Sancho Panza


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

right this very second, a Casa de Turrent toro.


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

CAO CX2 from 2007, thanks to Packerjh.:tu


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

So this weekend I had a RASS on thursday night, smoked a Vegas Cubana and a cohiba robusto on friday night, and smoked a AF anejo shark on saturday night... I had a great weekend


----------



## JMD11 (Jun 26, 2012)

Last night I enjoyed a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve toro


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

This weekend was a great weekend for cigars, except for the rain, mist, and humidity. I ended up smoking alot of cigars, including the fabulous Ashton ESG,
Daniel Marshall Red Label, Rocky Patel Decade and Fifteenth Anniversary, Padron 1926 no. 9, Padron 80th anniv, Ashton Cabinet, a few Cigar Palace house blends (great sticks by the way), Nubs 640, Casa Magna Obscuro, RP Edge (haven't smoked a decent one yet, but I keep trying).


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Friday night was my bosses night to bring the cigars to work, he showed up with LP 9s :cowboyic9:. Saturday night, Illusione 88. It had been a while since I smoked an 88, forgot how much I enjoy that one.


----------



## JPjr (Jul 23, 2012)

Padron Anniversary/1964. A little out of my wheelhouse of usual likes, but I enjoyed on Friday - the first night I've been able to sit out on the deck in a few weeks. Ahhhhhhh....


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Friday: Bolivar PC, H. Upmann PC
Saturday: Flor de Oliva 
Sunday: Padron 4000, Tat. Havana


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

*CAO Black  first one, it was nice!*


----------



## CuricBliz (Jul 21, 2012)

Friday: Flor de Oliva & Duque
Saturday: Alec Bradley(American Classic)
Sunday: Free Cuba


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

I enjoyed a Perdomo Champagne Noir in the epicure size really nice flavor, and an Ashton vsg corona gorda which wasn't too bad.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This wekend I smoked a jfuego 777 maddie, good cheap smoke. I also had a la aroma da cuba and an excellent don pepin blue label.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I was doing a kinda strange weekend project, that being to rid my humidors of Gurkhas. Over time I have ended up with quite a few due to getting them in samplers, free fivers for spending $100 at CI, etc. I needed to make room for smokes that I actually like, so last Thursday I promised myself that every trip to the humidor for the whole weekend, I was coming away with a Gurkha. I mostly stuck to that, but not 100%.

How did it go? Well, let's just say that my opinion of them is pretty much unchanged. To give credit where it's due, I have to admit that I smoked a Crest for the first time, and found it to be pretty decent. The rest, not so much. Overall I'm glad they're gone. Could have given them out to friends, but I'm of the opinion that friends don't let friends smoke Gurkha LOL


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Friday: 1 Monte Yellow Churchill. 1 Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Churchill. 1 San Miguel Churchill 1. Montecristo Red Toro 
Saturday: 1 Arturo Fuente Cubanito, 1 Montecristo Yellow Robusto, 1 Montecristo Yellow Churchill, 1 Montecristo Platinum 1999 Toro, 1 Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Churchill
Sunday: 1 Monte Yellow Memorie, 1 Man o War Virtue Lonsdale, 1 Perdomo Lot 23 Natural Robusto...forgot I also had a Macanudo Cru Royale court after lunch that wasn't very good.

Insane....I know, but Friday I work from home on my deck all day...thus the Churchills. Saturday the last 3 were between 9PM and 3 in the morning while hanging out with my Bro-in-Law in the ManCave! It was a good weekend!


----------



## BDronicus (Jul 27, 2012)

Friday night: Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary - AMAZING!
Saturday afternoon: NUB Maduro - very good but didn't rock my world
Sunday: None - work sucks


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

A casa magna robusto and a custom rolled corona gorda for uncle Joe's bday


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

That doesn't seem insane to me Brad. I love Monte's. Definitely better than my weekend LOL.

Hey, what do you think of those RP Royal Vintage? I've been thinking of trying those.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

It was an all DE weekend for me :tu 
Had a RatZilla, a No.9 Toro, and a BOTL 2012 LE yesterday and an FFP today. Good weekend!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Don_in_Texas said:


> That doesn't seem insane to me Brad. I love Monte's. Definitely better than my weekend LOL.
> 
> Hey, what do you think of those RP Royal Vintage? I've been thinking of trying those.


Don, you need to change what you smoked to Gurkha! :biglaugh: I just bought 2 Gurkha's Seduction. I figured I give the brand one more try. I know there are others that really like them. 
I have had the RP Royal Vintage. They didn't rock my world but I think they are better than the Gurkha. IMHO.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Don, you need to change what you smoked to Gurkha! :biglaugh: I just bought 2 Gurkha's Seduction. I figured I give the brand one more try. I know there are others that really like them.
> I have had the RP Royal Vintage. They didn't rock my world but I think they are better than the Gurkha. IMHO.


Hey Gia, the sad thing is that I still have some Gurkhas left. I'll probably have to do this again. I did get a lot of work done in the yard and on my pool this weekend while smoking them though. You can find the bright side in everything I guess


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Saturday, I had a Black Label Tatuaje. 
Sunday, I went on a field trip to a new B&M and I had a Byron Reserve #5. It was recommended by the B&M. It is Costa Rican blend.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Don_in_Texas said:


> Hey, what do you think of those RP Royal Vintage? I've been thinking of trying those.


I think MR Patel knocked it out of the park with the RV blend just like the rest of his vintage line. Highly Recommended! Do you like Padron 1926 natural or Cain Daytona? It falls somewhere in between flavor wise. Great price too!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

BHS said:


> I think MR Patel knocked it out of the park with the RV blend just like the rest of his vintage line. Highly Recommended! Do you like Padron 1926 natural or Cain Daytona? It falls somewhere in between flavor wise. Great price too!


I've never tried the Daytonas but do like the Padron 1926. Will have to add the RV to my list of things to try. Thanks again.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Friday Night: Graycliff G2 Belicoso (Not a bad ligh-medium smoke. Actually has a similar flavor to the CC Monte...no joke)
Saturday: Don Barreto Torro, Cusano 15th Anniversary Lancero
Sunday: Morro Castle Torpedo, San Lotano Oval Robusto, Gran Habano #3 Robusto (Right now)


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Had an exceptional weekend. Started it with a CoRo at my favorite cigar bar Friday night. Saturday had a Fuente Hemingway and My Father robusto.

Awww yeah.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

only had 1 but i made it count.... Lito gomez Small Batch #4


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

La Reloba Sumatra, Emilo AF2, PG 15th Anni, Opus X, MF Le Bijou, Hoyo De Monterrey (cc), and a few Genesis the Projects. Smoked these on my fishing trip.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> La Reloba Sumatra, Emilo AF2, PG 15th Anni, Opus X, MF Le Bijou, Hoyo De Monterrey (cc), and a few Genesis the Projects. Smoked these on my fishing trip.


Sounds like a VERY GOOD weekend! Great selection. Gonna try my hand at fishing soon.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I smoked a La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Friday night at the cigar bar. Saturday night was a much more mundane choice of a 5 Vegas Classic in the semi-privacy of my apartment's balcony.


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

Saturday I had a CAO Brazilia Gol and Sunday I had a Arturo Fuente 858 maduro.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> La Reloba Sumatra, Emilo AF2, PG 15th Anni, Opus X, MF Le Bijou, Hoyo De Monterrey (cc), and a few Genesis the Projects. Smoked these on my fishing trip.


So I know they are new, but how are the Genesis the Project? Is there a smoke they are similar to?


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

A. Fuente Exquisitos - great little smoke! 
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 - Fantastic. Even better for the price!


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

R&J - Rare Corojo robusto - decent smoke.

La Flor de Antillas - These are really solid! Been really liking them. Put out by the My Father folks.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Friday - John Bull Crown Corona
Saturday - Pueblo Dominicano Toro
Sunday - Obsidian Experiment Mini Perfecto

All in all, a great weekend.


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Had your regular run o' the mill LP No.9 on Saturday. OpusX in my future tonight.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

So this weekend I had a La reloba habano and camacho triple maddie on friday night. On saturday I had a PdR reserva limitada exclusivo that was not that great and an Oliva V lancero that was good.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

nothing yet but its sunday so we will see


----------



## Rocker66 (Jul 31, 2012)

If you include Friday night as the start of the weekend (does for me HEHE), I smoked the following:

RP Sung Grown Torpedo
5 Vegas Classic Torpedo
RP Edge Missile
JREL HdM Pyramide (as I type)

If you see the trend in Torpedoes, you are correct. It is my favorite size/shape. It is my favorite size for a longer smoke and I like the reduced size at the head for holding in my mouth. Just my personal preference. Give me anything good to smoke and I won't complain though. :dude:

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Had my first Nub last night. A 460 Habano. Thought it was a great little cigar. It actually wasn't that little if you go by how long it took to smoke (60 min). Had a sweet taste. Im not sure how to describe it as I am not good with profiling yet, but kind of tasted like hazelnut mixed with a wood of some kind! Very smooth, cool smoke just not enough smoke output for me. Draw was a bit tight as well, but that be because I used a punch cut.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

So far:

PSD4
Opus XXX Power Ranger
LADC Mi Amor
FFP Twice
Oliva V Figurado Maduro
AF SS Maduro
MUWAT Baitfish
Davidoff Perfecto
L40
Dirty Rat

but it's still early left and plenty more to smoke today!


----------



## Rocker66 (Jul 31, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> So far:
> 
> PSD4
> Opus XXX Power Ranger
> ...


DUDE! :shocked:


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

MF Le Bijou, La Aroma de Cuba EE, Cain Habano? I think. Smoked the La Aroma de Cuba right after the Le Bijou and enjoyed it more oddly enough.


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

Had a MF Le Bijou and a Viaje S&B? Yesterday. An ashton vsg and undercrown today. Was able to share some some sticks with some good friends (and get a few more interested in the hobby)


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

tatuaje (brown label?) not sure of the exact name of this one 
CAO osa sol
padron maduro


J.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

La Aurora 1495
Oliva Series V
601 green label Oscuro

Enjoyed then all.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Custom rolled lancero
Omar ortez maddie
Room 101 SA
2009 HdM Epi Especial
1998 Quintero


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Friday night I had a Torano 1959, and Saturday I had a Shark.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Friday night, my first feral pig, courtesy of my boss. Saturday night Viaje S&B, brought by me, for my boss and I. Sunday night padron 64 maduro. Was a great weekend.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Drew Estate Undercrown
Perdomo Lot 23


The UC really underperformed for me. I usually really enjoy the UC smoke..this weekend it was kind of blech. The taste was off and it seemed very dry. Could have been a B&M issue. I picked it up Friday and smoked it Saturday.


----------



## gravedigga (Nov 14, 2011)

Smoked a Kristoff ligero maduro.. damn... fine cigar... It was a robusto i think.


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Xikar HC habano Colorado
EP Carrillo Club 52 maduro
Genesis: the project ... which was plugged & tossed :/
La Aroma de Cuba robusto
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label toro


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> So far:
> 
> PSD4
> Opus XXX Power Ranger
> ...


:bowdown: Quantity and quality right there!

Getting in 3-4 over the weekend is a great weekend for me. Unfortunately I only had enough time to squeeze in 1, Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro.


----------



## mannish (Jan 19, 2012)

In the mountains by the creek - Padron Anni Exclusivo. My Father toro, Undercrown Robusto, Vallejuelo robusto gordo, Perdomo Lot 23, AB Presando Churchill, AB90+ seconds PC and *THE WINNER - Brown band Tatauje Unico *


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

Had my first liga privada 9 double corona, wrapper seemed to feel a little sand papery? i was very impressed by the construction. so tight and the ash was beautiful, super white and tight. no soft spots, burned even the entire way. LOTS of smoke as well. i've read that it's more medium but seemed pretty mild to me and im a pretty newbie smoker. either way, i realllllly enjoyed it and will probably get a box soon.


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

Had a LP T52 last night. Ended up being pretty disappointed with it. This one wouldn't stay lit.


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

Had a Tat limited that was amazing and a AF...something. I get confused on the names. It wasn't as tasty as the Limited Tat but doggone good!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Long weekend! Had a lot of fun in a cabin on the lake. I had an Anejo shark on friday night, had a Gran Habano #1, a SC el principe and a Upmann Mag46 on saturday and finally had a CAO gold corona and a Bolivar BF on sunday. Nice weekend


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Started off with a FFP
OpusX Fuente Fuente
Short Story Maduro
AF 858 Maduro
Room 101 SA 213
Gonna finish off the weekend with a RASS


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

started off with an illusione ~f9~
AB Tempus double perfecto - dissapointing
Undercrown !corona viva! x2
liga 9
tat black lancero (part of the old man and the c)
Surrogates skull crusher
Padron 85th maduro (haven't seen the natural available yet?)


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

mannish said:


> *THE WINNER - Brown band Tatauje Unico *


Love this Cigar! It's one of my faves!

I had a Padilla Miami Churchill tonight. The flavors were great, but the the burn was horrible!


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Punch double corona


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Padron 1926 Anni: Wow, what an amazing smoke. I hated to see that one end and damn near burned my fingertips off to get the last bit of flavor out of it
Padron 4000: Good smoke, I think I prefer the 2000 though
Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Fuente WOAM


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I keep seeing WOAM. What does that mean?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Played alot of golf this weekend so there were a plethora of golf cigars like Perdomo Noir, AB Crescendo and B&M sticks. Smoked a FFP, new boutique cigars from Veritas, a couple Padrons, a Tatuaje RC184 and a couple others. Beach, golf, friends=great cigar smoking opportunities.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

AF 858 Maduro
AF SSM
GH Vintage 2002
Onyx Reserve Toro


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

This really got me for a while too. It's Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro (WorkOfAartMaduro)



Feldenak said:


> I keep seeing WOAM. What does that mean?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I was finally able to track down a place that carries allt he AFs I want to try. I bought alot of WOAM, Short Stories, Queen Bees, King Bees and 858s this weekend and plan to start working my way through when I get home from work.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

atllogix said:


> This really got me for a while too. It's Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro (WorkOfAartMaduro)


Thanks!


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Got to smoke a couple cigars this weekend - Felipe Gregorio Fusion Churchill and Gurka Vintage Legend 2001 Anniversario.


----------



## cigars_eh (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a little cigar crazy this weekend, usually i have 1 or 2 over a weekend but i couldn't help but have more this past long weekend.. and to be honest there is no better way to enjoy sitting outside in great weather then with a cigar on hand.
So i enjoyed;
- Rocky Patel Sun Grown - First time having this one, it was a great light smoke for the summer heat.. Looking forward to having another in the near future.
- Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
- Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill
- La Amora Di Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i put fire to some of the sticks i received in a few tades  thanks guys!

greycliff professionale ('05) - sent by NJW1979
illusione gc:4 - sent by Packerjh
diesel unlimited - sent by Avenidadecuba
oliva MB3 - sent by Avenidadecuba


J.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

So this weekend I had a Padilla Miami on friday night, a CI red label on saturday afternoon and a H.Upmann Mag46 on sunday afternoon.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I had a semi-light weekend. I had an El Triunfador in robusto, Tatuaje Black, J. Fuego Origen, and Illusione' Ultra. All were pretty damn good, but the Ultra was a bit strong for my usual taste. Definite head rush.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Padron 3000
PDR 1878 Oscuro
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve
Half of a Padron 2000 (GF didn't want to finish it)
Macanudo Crystal Cafe


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

AB Overture 
PDR Sungrown


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

perdormo late last night sitting out on the deck....peacefull


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

perdomo lot 23 (natural)
illusione epernay le matin (must have been a bad stick)
illusione epernay le matin (good stick!)


J.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This weekend I had an Oliva V belicoso on a rainy friday night (don't really remember lighting it,was too drunk 
Smoked a Bolivar BF from 2009 on saturday night, still not sure if I like full flavor cubans
Finally I smoked a CAO MX2 on sunday afternoon, was just ok.
So not a great weekend for me!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

HDM Excalibur #1 on Saturday night. It was smoking nice until my 18mos old hit it with a nerf sword and it went flying into the concrete!! Smashed the wrapper all to hell and then had to give it a touch up... I still nubbed it.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

La Aurora Escogidos Robusto
Sancho Panza Caballero
Acid Kuba Kuba (Never Again)
Oliva Sere G Maduro Belicoso
Undercrown Gran Toro
CAO Brazilia Lambada
Arturo Fuente SSM
Diesel UC

It was a great weekend!


----------



## DLATREIDES (Sep 10, 2012)

Cain Daytona robusto. Should've eaten before, shouldn't have had it while driving, but sooo worth it. :V


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

undercrown robusto
5 vegas AAA
drew estate Egg (oh my!)
padron londres
A fuente hemingway signature
ashton VSG


J.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Last weekend I had a PDR capa oscura on friday night and a Rodrigo habano robusto and Tatuaje capa especiale on saturday night! Great weekend!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Four Kicks Robusto
Camacho Corojo Figurado
Montecristo Double Corona (NC)

All three good smokes


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oliva Special S
Avo LE 05
Avo Lounge 
Hemingway Maduro Clasic
Cohiba EL 2004 Sublime
BBMF Maduro 
Anejo Shark
Hemingway Work of Art
Viaje Satori Zen
Padron 80th

It was a birthday marathon that started at 6 am on Saturday and ended at 1 am Sunday morning.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

macanudo duke of devon
A. Fuente Anejo #46


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

monte 2 cc
casa fuente house blend(golf ribbon)
liga #9 x 2
padron magnum

love vegas!!!


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

My Father La Bijou
Tatuaje Lil Wolfie
MUWAT
Padron Londres
Tatuaje Reserva No. 7

Very nice fall weekend.


----------



## gkyle840 (Aug 30, 2012)

I smoked 
macanudo grand cru 
cohiba red dot
flor de ybor city

the macanudo was not very good at all. the other 2 I thought were exceptional!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to Puff Kyle. We have a forum dedicated to new Puffers. Introduce yourself in it, let us know who you are, and all that good stuff. Then hit the ground running, this is great place to get all kinds of information if your looking, well and even if your not looking, and a great place to meet new friends. See you around brother!



gkyle840 said:


> I smoked
> macanudo grand cru
> cohiba red dot
> flor de ybor city
> ...


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I had my first LP #9....I know you are thinking, I'l bet it was awesome....well that is what I was hoping....it's like that thing that everyone has and they all are saying is so great and you finally get it and you are like this is what the fuss is all about...to tell you the truth I would rather have a Padilla Black Bear....This stick had draw issues, burn issues I didn't get past any of those until the nub...then and only then was it actually a good smoke 2/3 of the cigar was well meh


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Fuente short story
Feral Pig
My father le bijou petite corona

All fantastic smokes


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

php007 said:


> Oliva Special S
> Avo LE 05
> Avo Lounge
> Hemingway Maduro Clasic
> ...


Happy birthday, impressive list brother!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for your take of this smoke. I love it when I see honesty about any particular cigar! Though if I were you I'd give it atleast another chance to see if it changes things or to confirm the "mehness" of it.


mturnmm said:


> I had my first LP #9....I know you are thinking, I'l bet it was awesome....well that is what I was hoping....it's like that thing that everyone has and they all are saying is so great and you finally get it and you are like this is what the fuss is all about...to tell you the truth I would rather have a Padilla Black Bear....This stick had draw issues, burn issues I didn't get past any of those until the nub...then and only then was it actually a good smoke 2/3 of the cigar was well meh


----------



## gkyle840 (Aug 30, 2012)

atllogix said:


> Welcome to Puff Kyle. We have a forum dedicated to new Puffers. Introduce yourself in it, let us know who you are, and all that good stuff. Then hit the ground running, this is great place to get all kinds of information if your looking, well and even if your not looking, and a great place to meet new friends. See you around brother!


thanks, its been a while since i introduced myself in the new puffer forum. Im pretty new to smoking (gotten back into cigars in the last couple months)
this community seems like an amazing place!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Working on the garage all weekend so I didnt have a lot of time to set aside. Had an Oliva G Belicoso Maddie and a MAXX (a free stick I got from a vendor). Didn't care for the MAXX much and probably should have just filled a bowl with some pipe tobaccy instead.


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

I smoked three cigars last weekend. 
1. Partagas Black Label
2. AB Family Blend
3. Macanudo Cru Royale


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like it might be a good weekend. 3 so far...........


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Some sort of Nat Sherman from a friend
5 Vegas A
Nicaraguan 90+rated 2nd (best cigar of the weekend thus far)
Baby back ribs yesterday
A pork shoulder and AF 858 right now. Pork shoulder probably a 12 or so hour affair so I'll probably expand my list of stogies and may go for some premiums as the first baby we are expecting soon will limit my stogie intake


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Copious amounts of Undercrowns. Just had an event this past week. I can't get enough of this stuff!:shock:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Great long weekend!
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Partagas Serie D No. 4
Quesada Q D'etat Molotov
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo
Ashton VSG Pegasus
5 Vegas Series A Artisan
La Sirena Divine
Peterson of Dublin Irish Oak (first time with the pipe tobaccy)


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

Antonio y Cleopatra Grenadier. Only had thirty minutes, and I refuse to rush a real stogie.


----------



## bimmerman2 (Sep 23, 2012)

My noob taste test this weekend included;
1. Gurkha Legend torp.
2. Nat Sherman torp. These two were part of some random Nic. sampler pack I got.
3. Monte #4
4. Macanudo cafe Hyde Park - Tasted good but too mild, could smoke 3 in row.
5. Punch Bareknuckle - Given to me by a co-worker. Favorite stick of the weekend. Who says full strength cigars aren't for noobs?


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Ortega Serie D (tasty)
Drew Estate Natural (didn't like and couldn't finish it)
Torano Salutem (really like this cigar, can't wait to see how it develops in my humi)
Oliva Serie V (absolutely delicious)
Joya de Nicaragua Antano (really growing to like this as a counterpoint to the Dark Corojo)


----------



## Smitty2430 (Sep 27, 2012)

5 Vegas A 
Acid Opulence 3
CAO America


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oliva Special S


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Don Lino 1989 robusto 
Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Reserve Churchill 
Bolivar Royal Corona


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

La Casita Criolla Short Churchill
La Duena Belicoso No. 2
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Undercrown


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Tatuaje Fausto on friday night, AF short story maddy on saturday afternoon and an Oliva V belicoso on saturday night!


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I had a CAO old corona early Saturday afternoon (I wanted a nice mild smoke) and then had one of the Tatuaje 7th reservas that I piked up the other day on Saturday evening. Man that was a nice smoke! I'd never had one before and I came away impressed. Two cigars in one day is a big accomplishment for me, I usually don't have the time for more than one. Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to enjoy one on Sunday.


----------



## Andahaion (Sep 28, 2012)

To celebrate my humidor finally being fully seasoned and about half full of smokes I had some of my boys over for a little Saturday night party. I'm extremely partial to old-fashioneds...I find the slightly sweet taste a nice compliment when enjoying a cigar. Anyway, I paired the drinks with a Montecristo White Rothchilde. Loved it! Very smooth, just my speed too.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Smoked a Perdomo exhibicion maduro on friday night, a 5 vegas gold on saturday afternoon, a Cain daytona on sunday afternoon and a Oliva V belicoso on sunday night. But damn it's getting cold outside!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Los blancos nine torpedo
Anejo 46


----------



## Collinsworth (Oct 8, 2012)

Liga Privada No. 9 and it was fantastic!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Torpedo
Undercrown Gordito
La Aroma de Cuba Lancero (New Blend)
Obsidian Robusto

All were good smokes but I really cant do much of the 60RG parejo smokes.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Small smoking weekend, just had a Monte open junior on saturday morning.


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Found some time yesterday to sneak out in my garage and fire up a Tat 7th natural...such a good cigar!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Smoked a helluva lot less than I wanted. Enjoyed a VS Triple Corojo and a JdN Antano 1970. Both delicious.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I too didn't smoke as much as I'd like to have.

MUWAT +11
Graycliff Red Label PG


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

JdN Antano 1970
JdN Antano Dark Corojo
Undercrown Corona Viva
Gran Habano 2002


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Just one for me. A Macanudo Vintage Maduro. I have been told they aren't easy to come by. One of my top smokes. Very smooth, great flavors and near perfect burn. Even came with a solid metal band which is attractive without being cheap looking.


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

I smoked an ole favorite of mine, El Rey del Mundo Robusto Larga. This is one of the sticks that really got me into the hobby.


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

Cohiba Robbie
MUWAT +11 (impressed)
Nica Libre
Pinar Del Rio black band


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Had a PSD4 on Thursday night. On Saturday I smoked a 2003 Hoyo des Dieux that I did not enjoy somehow. Had a MUWAT bait fish and a Rodrigo clasico during the evening.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Saturday-A Carlos Torano Exodus Gold followed by a GH 2002


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote on Saturday evening, and an El Credito El Perrito last night. Those little El Creditos have been somewhat hit and miss, but when they're good, they're a really enjoyable smoke. And at $1.50, when they're not good, toss it and grab another.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Sunday... A Cojuno 2003, and an Arturo Fuente Magnum R44.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocky Patel 50 Robusto, had two on Sunday. Both so good.


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

God Of Fire from 2005 (fantastic cigar) at the WinStar Casino in OK, EP Carillo Short Run, CAO Brazilia, Tatuaje Baby Face (Nubbed it, a great smoke and I can remember a very sharp burn)


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Crazy working weekend, but i managed to work in...
Carlos Torano Exodous 1959
Surrogates Tramp Stamp
Surrogates Crystal Baller

i have finished trying the Surrogates line, and i think i will be buying more Bone Crushers (and Skull Breakers, same blend different vitola if am not mistaken).

The Exodous was wonderful. Good, and reasonably priced.


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sunday
Padron 7000
Asylum 13


----------



## Edrod (Sep 14, 2012)

Friday night I had a liga privada no. 9 for the first time. I was in complete shock, what a great stick.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

Liga Privada No. 9 Oscuro
CAO Italia
Gran Habano Habano #3


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This weekend I had a RASCC on friday night, a HdM epicure no.2 on saturday afternoon and a PSD4 on saturday night. Cuban weekend!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I smoked a Gurkha Status on Friday night... It was an extremely light smoke, burned razor sharp. The flavors were very mild and smooth. Not my kind of cigar actually... I favor the more full bodied smokes. So...

Last night, I smoked a My Father #1 (robusto) that was FANTASTIC!


Joe


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Friday - CAO La Traviata
Saturday - Rocky Patel Edge Maduro
Sunday - 2009 limited edition Montecristo


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This weekend I had a Cohiba siglo II and a ERDM choix suprême from 2009. Good but not wonderful smokes!


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Liga Undercrown


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

leatherman said:


> Friday - CAO La Traviata
> Saturday - Rocky Patel Edge Maduro
> Sunday - 2009 limited edition Montecristo


How was the RP Edge Maduro? Are they real full bodied?


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

Sunday: Romey y Julieta 1875 Bully


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunday was a Padron 3000 and a Surrogates Bone Crusher.


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

gscottfuller said:


> How was the RP Edge Maduro? Are they real full bodied?


I found it to be more medium-full myself, my smoking buddy had the same conclusion


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

A light weekend for me with only one cigar - an E.P. Carillo Predelictos. For the price I got the 5er, it was a really good quality cigar. Looking forward to the rest of the pack.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Was a good weekend. Tearing through my premium NCs while my CCs age a little.

Played some golf on Sunday and enjoyed:

Tat Wolfman -- lots of toasted wood (oak) and spice that was slightly stingy in the retrohale. Woke me up good!
Tat Boris -- Very nice, rich cigar. Tightly packed, but not a tight draw. Damn thing lasted almost 2 hours!!!
Illusione CG4 Maduro -- My first Illusione Maduro and it did not disappoint. Reminded me of why I like maduros, coffee, pepper, dry cacao, something else in there.. brown sugar??? not sure. Regardless, emjoyed it.

Gonna fire up some BOTL 2012s and tat BLPLs next weekend for sure. Maybe an Anejo???


----------



## BigDaveE (Nov 12, 2012)

Sunday was a Padron 3000, Saturday was hunting and ended up asleep before I lit up and Friday night was a CAO gold Churchill.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

El Baton Robusto

Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

My smoke this weekend was a Mini Mum. What a great smoke! I brought out an Epicure Especial also, but found myself in a 5 stroke deficit after the first 9. Shot a 31 on the back to win by 2.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Smoked a Sancho Panza during yesterday's brew session. Toasty, roasty, meh.....


----------



## ol' dirty ewok (Oct 26, 2012)

First time smoking an Undercrown. Belicoso ROTT, Great draw, tons of smoke, long burn times, great construction. Glad I blindly bought a box of undercrown robustos!


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

I was introduced this past weekend to Alec Bradley...It was nice to meet him...or one of his cigars. It was a good draw...good burn, and creamy smoke. I think my new lighter made all the difference.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This weekend I had a Por Larranaga petit corona and a RASS both were from 2010! Niiiiiice!!!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Oliva V LE Maduro
Le Bijou
Liga Privada 9


----------



## Fuente 4 Me (May 8, 2012)

several Rocky Patel Edge maduro 6 months rest and some Nordings.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

how do those Nordings stack up?


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Friday - Four Kicks, Illusione 88 Maduro
Saturday - SSM, Tatuaje 7th Reserva
Sunday - Headley Grange


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Saturday- Montecristo Classic Robusto
Sunday - 5 Vegas Classic Robusto


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

BigDaveE said:


> Sunday was a Padron 3000, Saturday was hunting and ended up asleep before I lit up and Friday night was a CAO gold Churchill.


Mmmmm, CAO Gold, haven't had one of those in a while!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

NOTHING! Bah!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Derek, no sticks this weekend?? You'll make up for it next weekend I'm sure


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

perdomo 20th anniversary , my first one, wow what a smoke, what a nice draw, this thing billows smoke


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Derek, no sticks this weekend?? You'll make up for it next weekend I'm sure


Haven't had a stick in 10 days now. This week was my birthday, my son's birthday, then this weekend was my sister's wedding. Well, sister-in-law, my wife's sister. But things were so busy with planning and setting up, taking down, getting people here and there, and watching the kids, that there just wasn't time to celebrate with a stogie!

Doubt I'll get to enjoy one for another week at least. Got my health exam on Saturday for life insurance. Despite the fact that I disclosed my ordinary smoking of cigars (2 a week or so), I decided I still don't really want it to show up on the test, so I think I'ma wait until Saturday afternoon to enjoy the next one!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

There you go man, celebrate AFTER the test  Sounds perfect!


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

jd123541 said:


> perdomo 20th anniversary , my first one, wow what a smoke, what a nice draw, this thing billows smoke


+1 for Perdomo 20th - An impressive smoke on all accounts


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Smoked an Oliva V Robusto on saturday.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Was a good weekend all in all:

Saturday, took the dog for a walk with a Boli PC and then watched UCLA take down USC !!!

Sunday, fired a 76 on the golf course while taking down a Monte #4, Undercrown Double Corona and a Tat BL PL.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

This weekend I had a Monte 2 on friday afternoon, was ok but too young still. Saturday I had a Alec Bradley Tempus that I hate ( smoked like the third of it) and a DPG blue generoso during the evening a damn good smoke! Yesterday I had a nice break with a H. Upmann epicure, nice short smoke!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

My GF can't quite get through an entire cigar; although, she does enjoy them. To ensure her continued support of my hobby, I decided to buy her a variety of small cigars. This weekend we tried one of them together: The CAO Mx2 Dagger. I have a box of the Mx2 Toros and love the ever-loving-crap out of them, so I was super excited to try the small--4x38--version to see how the flavor profile holds up to the larger vitolas. I was pleasantly surprised by the little stick. It had all of the trademark chocolate and spice that the larger ones have, and still had some of the strength, albeit a smaller kick and only toward the end. Overall, I'm impressed by the little bugger! My GF LOVED it and already purchased another tin of them.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

LP Feral Flying Pig


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Friday-Alec Bradley Prensado, totally disappointing!!
Sunday-Alec Bradley Black Market, totally loved it!!


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Taback Especail Negra
Padron #2000
Romeo y Juliets ROMEO

I enjoyed all of them to the nub except for the Romeo, I dropped it in the sand accidentally with at least an inch to burn......


----------

